# 1/700 Accurate Cage Masts FINALLY!



## DieCastAlley (Nov 23, 2009)

*We normally post as Die Cast Alley, (and advertise here as such) but our sister-site Free Time Hobbies has a great announcement!
*
This upgraded Cage Mast is an accurately shaped cage mast for 1/700 Colorado and Tennesee class battleships.... the big five! Blue Ridge Models, A2Z Innovations, and Tom's Modelworks have teamed up to bring this great product to market that is a perfect fit for the Trumpeter USS Maryland kit. This is the advanced version that includes the cage masts and also photo etch. 

*Features:*

- No Cagemast Assembly! Simply paint the cagemast and carefully paint and apply the photo etch and it is ready to mount to the ship!

- Includes Main Mast and Fore Mast

- Includes Full Photo Etch Fret

*The Photo Etch in the Advanced set includes the following pieces that will make the cagemast complete.*

- Foremast Yardarm
- Braces for fighting tops
- Searchlight Platforms
- Bracing for search light platforms
- Interior Platforms
- Jack Staff for main mast
- Foremast yardarms
- Signal Yardarms for Mainmast

*Also included for use on other kits are*

- Yardarm for USS Colorado or Modernized Maryland
- Braces for USS Colorado Foremast
- Diagonal Bracing for USS Colorado foretop

This set is designed specifically to fit Trumpeter's kits, but, can also be used on other kits of the big five from Midship Models, Classic Warships, HP Models, and others that have been on the market in 1/700 in the past.

Thanks to Blue Ridge Models, A2Z Innovations and Tom's Modelworks for this great product. Please visit their websites to see other exciting products.

This is also available as a basic version with no photo etch that just includes the cage mast.

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow! 3D printed? That's one complex little shape there!


----------

